
A big US maker of paperless voting systems now says paper is essential - mpweiher
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/613651/a-big-us-maker-of-paperless-voting-systems-now-says-paper-is-essential/
======
duxup
I like the system used in Minnesota (and elsewhere I assume).

1\. Paper ballot that you fill out.

2\. Then you put it through the scanner and it rolls into a locked box.

You get the efficiency of electronics and the assurance that a physical audit
is still possible and any suspect electronics are pretty quickly narrowed down
to the scanner or some other point in the system.

